# Shoutout to the Quail Hunters



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a friend that is a writer and doing a column for Quail Forever Journal and highlights a different breed each issue. She is working on one for the Vizsla and has asked me for some background as well as 

"_I am also looking for a piece of V art showing a representative of the breed, preferably in a quail-hunting context. It doesn't have to be bobwhite quail, in fact it would be great to get out of the bobwhite box and show one of the other kinds of quail._

So who better to ask than "all y'all". 

I look forward to linking to the forum when it's published, in the meantime anyone with V art that fits that bill, please PM me.
Thanks
Ken


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would send a pm to John aka sniperJohn.
He has a way of describing the hunt, and taking pictures of his dogs that I unfortunately don't.
Here is a link to Blaze's web page. It covers a few years of hunting. It gives you a good idea of his commentary, and any writer would love to have him as a subject.
http://www.texastradingpost.com/Hunting/

He's not on the forum all the time, so I will send him this link.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Ken, are you looking for pictures of dogs standing birds? Or are you looking for pictures of dogs with quail? Do you want the dog and the quail both in the picture? I have plenty of pictures of dogs standing quail, as that is what I primarily hunt.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

As with most things, as communications progress, things become clearer. This morning received this follow up...

_"Thank you Ken. I know nothing about hunting western quail - terrain, dog work etc. What traits make the V a good choice for this kind of hunting? Don't need photos, just a piece of art, looking to get away from my group of artist friends and get something most people haven't seen. I appreciate your help."_

So I would think a Bronze, or painting or something of the sort - local or up and coming artists looking for some National exposure. Sound like anyone you know?
Thanks again everyone - kind of a fun project!
Ken


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

I have pictures of my Vs hunting Bobs, Blues, Blue Grouse, Sage Grouse, Snipe, Rails, Woodcock, Waterfowl, and a number of other critters and game birds in all kinds of terrain, but if a painting is what your looking for the first thing that came to mind was the one of Remington on our good friends Rene & Alan Blakemore's website. http://www.huntmorevizslas.com/
That picture has already been on the cover of the pointing dog journal, but Alan might have another painting or I am sure could put you in touch with the artist.


----------

